# just wondering



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i have been thinking about cobras and heard people keep them as pets







.Can you buy one in the uk and do you need a license?Anyone got one or know someone who keeps one!!! Do not worry i am not going to try order one







Just interested as i think there cool and want to know if anyone is crazy enough to own one of these?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i wanna keep a venomous snake but i know id do something dumb n get bit.. i would rather keep a black mamba than a cobra


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

ronzz said:


> and want to know if anyone is crazy enough to own one of these?


Personally I'm just to scared to keep venomous snakes and don't have the experience or knowledge to keep them in a responsible manner. I prefer the constrictors







Sometime a go I was at a reptile show over here in The Netherlands and they were selling all kinds of hot snakes, like gaboons, rattlers, but also cobra's. The only rule they had to purchase one was that you must be older then 16 years









I thought that a member called Radar22 (or something like that) had a monocled cobra and posted pics some time a go. I will see if I can find that topic.

Edit: here's the link:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=94091&hl=cobra

There were a few topics made about this. Just search for cobra and you will find the others as well.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers for the info jan!!! Yeah jiggy i,m just the same i would get bit aswell!!!that is awesome how you can keep a predator like that,what next people r gonna be selling lions


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a site on cobras.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

alot of people sell lions and tigers.. ive seen a few local ads on craigslist for them.. the kittens or whatever arent as expensive as u may think.. they go for like $800-1500 each..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My friend has 2 monicled (<~~ sp) Cobras. A black and a Albino

He has had them for quite some time. I think that he wants 
to sell his black one too.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

basic safety handling tips a must read if u would like to own HOTS

http://www.snakegetters.com/demo/index.html


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Do yourself a favor and the hot community a favor... don't get a cobra! You'll only end up getting bit or possibly losing it and regretting it, which will bring negative publicity to the hot community.

Do you have any experience with even regular snakes? If not, I suggest you work with them for a few years before you even think about getting a hot, dude. After that you'll want to find someone you can apprentice to in keeping hots.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Do yourself a favor and the hot community a favor... don't get a cobra! You'll only end up getting bit or possibly losing it and regretting it, which will bring negative publicity to the hot community.
> 
> Do you have any experience with even regular snakes? If not, I suggest you work with them for a few years before you even think about getting a hot, dude. After that you'll want to find someone you can apprentice to in keeping hots.


In his first post he stated that he don't even want a Cobra







He just want to learn about this specie out of intrest and that can be only a good thing in my opinion


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jan said:


> Do yourself a favor and the hot community a favor... don't get a cobra! You'll only end up getting bit or possibly losing it and regretting it, which will bring negative publicity to the hot community.
> 
> Do you have any experience with even regular snakes? If not, I suggest you work with them for a few years before you even think about getting a hot, dude. After that you'll want to find someone you can apprentice to in keeping hots.


In his first post he stated that he don't even want a Cobra







He just want to learn about this specie out of intrest and that can be only a good thing in my opinion








[/quote]

"Can you buy one in the uk and do you need a license?" Is all I read lol, sorry my bad I definitely jumped to conclusions...

Anyways, I'll post some information on them in a second

Here's some cobra/elapid sites that should help you out:

http://www.cobras.org/
http://www.herper.com/snakes/elapids.html
http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/865.html
http://www.kingsnake.com/aho/links.html (Some good links there)

Anyways, sorry about the first post and if you have any specific questions feel free to ask... I think CrocKeeper keeps some elapids so if you want personal experience he's your man


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I kept cobras for a couple of years, definately not for amateurs. I spent a long time with fast moving aggressive non-venomous before I got into them. Here's a shot of my first, a juvenile Sri Lankan.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^nice!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow Bawb2u
















It almost looks like its made of glass


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

yeah i never said i was gonna get one, but even i do huntx7 i would care for it right! learn to read the post before slating people







Cheers jan


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

ronzz said:


> yeah i never said i was gonna get one, but even i do huntx7 i would care for it right! learn to read the post before slating people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ dude, I apologized and corrected myself there... it was my mistake as I was barely skimming through the post.

Regardless, I'm not doubting that you would treat it wrong... just that you wouldn't be properly trained.

EDIT: Oh and bawb2u awesome snake! What did you non-venomous aggressive snakes did you work with before cobras?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice snake Bawb2u. Got anymore pics?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Nice snake Bawb2u. Got anymore pics?


Here's a couple more of Najee, I've got some shots of a few others if you want to see them.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Bawb2u









Amazing


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

very nice cobra bawb2u what does he eat?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info, bawb2u, was just curious.

Anyways, amazing snake!


----------

